# Can't lock bit in collet



## RobFV (Jun 27, 2011)

A while back I bought a cheap trim router from Harbor Freight. (I know, going cheap was my first mistake.)

I insert the bit, tighten the collet as much as I can and I can pull the bit out without the slightest bit of effort. 

Any ideas on how to remedy this?


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

Have you check the collet size some are 1/2 inch others are 12mm, the collet needs to match the cutter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You may have a 8 mm. opening! Are You sure that there wasn't another Colet in the tool baag's?


----------



## RobFV (Jun 27, 2011)

The router and the collet are both 1/4"


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rob,
Do not "bottom" the bit. Insert the bit to a depth just short of the bottom of the collet and see if that solves the problem.
Regis


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

take it back, bring your bit with you, find another one that will bite on the bit before you leave the store. The one great thing about HF is they pretty much take anything back.


----------



## Joham (Jul 3, 2011)

I've had the same problem with Chinese routers. You might try removing the collet and checking the inside of the shaft. I've found them to have coarse milling marks not allowing the collet to tighten. Also check the collet itself for the same problem and for any debris in the slots. After polishing them both they seem to work ok. Hope this helps.


----------

